# Your Dream Country



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

Switzerland. :happy:


----------



## Tereza (Feb 21, 2016)

Spain is my dream country. It rarely snows there, and it's a country of night owls, and they have siesta and jamón. And Spanish is the most beautiful language for me


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

Indonesia










Or any beautiful island nation with bombin' women and big waves. 

EII -Fi, Dope azz ENFJ, Sexy and I knowz it


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Lakigigar said:


> What is your dreamy country. The country you like the most. The country you want to visit.


I voted Chile, but I'm reneging that (typical scatterbrained Ne-dom :tongue. I want to go back to Argentina. I love exploring and landscape photography, and Argentina has it all:
-An incredible waterfall (Iguazu Falls...most of it is in Brazil); 
-Desert and salt flats; 
-Temperate and tropical rainforest; 
-Glaciers; 
-Incredible coastline rich with wildlife; 
-Fjords. 
-More than anything else...a great selection of mountain ranges: 
*The Central Valley of the Cordon del Plata where the shortest peak is 4,142m (13,589 ft) and the highest is 5,930m (19,455 ft), 
*The Cordillera de La Ramada where the shortest peak is 6,001m (19,690 ft) and the highest is 6,720m (22,050 ft),
*The Aconcagua Group where the shortest peak is 3,686m (12,093 ft) and the highest is 6,962m (22,841 ft...highest in Western and Southern Hemispheres), 
*A variety of other ranges in Patagonia that shorter than peaks in the big boy ranges for the most part, but in many cases are steeper and more jagged. They're very similar to the Cascades and northern Rockies in North America and the Southern Alps in New Zealand. 

Before and after I explore live it up in Buenos Aires unlike the first time when I was sick.


----------



## joshin (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine is Israel I voted other


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's my list of all the countries I've ever been to and spent at least a decent amount of time in...

1. Brazil
2. Germany
3. Netherlands
4. Canada
5. Italy
6. Mexico
7. UK
8. USA
9. Albania
10. Israel

I don't think you can really make judgments about how a country is to live in without actually experiencing it first. However, if there is one thing I can't stand are places that place materialism over people. Or anything over people, really. That's true barbarism (looking at you, USA and Israel).

Brazil, though. Before I went, I never would have expected to fall in love with a place as much as I have. But everything about this country is amazing... I mean, yes, it has its problems. Pretty significant ones, if you ask me. But, the energy in this country is absolutely amazing. The people are incredible and I'm blown away by this fact every single day, even moreso than some of the natural beauty it boasts. The culture is just incredible... you can really tell that there is a huge emphasis on relationships, treating people well in general, and on overall happiness. In the US, society basically tells us to trample over others in order to be "successful" aka get money. And then, when people die, they realize what a waste their life was. I've been pretty against this sort of way of living and it amazed me just how different peoples' values are in Brazil. Of course, these are all big generalizations but I believe they are fair generalizations to make about society in each country.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lakigigar said:


> Okay. But people here are shortsighted, and they worry about unimportant things in my opinion but maybe you think that because you're ENTP. If i need to type Belgium, i would say ISTP. Maybe ESTP (for really young people). Females more ISFP and ESFP. Older people more J. (ESTJ/ISTJ & ISFJ/ESFJ)
> 
> But N-types are so hard to find, and especially INFP's (and especially if they need to be male). *I didn't succeed in finding a soulmate*. I have one good friend, he is i think INTP 9w8.



You're young yet. There is time.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Norway.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Here's my wish list of countries I haven't been to, not in any particular order: 

1. Peru
2. Japan
3. Indonesia
4. Sri Lanka
5. Armenia (Yerevan and the famous mountain where Noah supposedly stranded his ark) 
6. South Africa
7. Cambodja
8. Vietnam
9. Tanzania
10. Iceland
11. Tibet
12. Czech republic (prague, namely).
13. Canada (Vancouver, specifically) 

I'd also love to visit more places in the USA tho as the place is so big that even when you've been you really haven't . I've only been to Utah/Arizona; skiing in Utah is amazing, hiking is too, and Zion National park on the border with Arizona is absolutely beautiful in my view. And there's so much more in that area. I know it's cliché but I do want to see the Grand Canyon, I heard there's few places that makes you feel that small. But I'd like to visit places on either coast too.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I am Norwegian. I want to visit Japan and Iceland. I have already been in Iceland, only in the airport.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

No India? _No_ India?

The place with the oldest civilization (Indus Valley Civilization), oldest religion (Hinduism), and another one of the world's 5 religions by members (Buddhism), the concepts of Karma, Reincarnation and Avatars (all of which the western world nicked), not to mention the body art of Henna, and the practice of Yoga, also finding it's way into popular culture... the ground zero for vast empires such as the Gupta Empire and the Mughal Empire... innumerable contributions to the sciences, chiefly the Classical Period of Indian Mathematics (400 AD - 1600 AD), Aryabhata's decimal number system, Brahmagupta's introduction of zero, and Virahanka discovering the Fibonacci Sequence LONG before Fibonacci himself... the place that revolutionized the use of iron... where cashmere wool, the celestial globe, calico textile, *and* the first demonstration of radio waves for communication came from .... the home of one of the 7 wonders of the world (Taj Mahal), and other monuments such as the Pillars of Ashoka, the Mahabhodi Temple, and the Varanasi Ghats... one of history's greatest poets (Rabindra Nath Tagore)... Deepak Chopra (need I say more?)... the place with a film industry 10 times bigger than Hollywood (Bollywood), and the 2008 Oscar winner for Best Picture (Slumdog Millionaire)

*And* the place where the 40 tallest mountains in the world lie, not to mention a section of land so vast it is the only one called a 'sub continent'.

You left _that_ off the list??? Bakrichod!!! @mjn_the_enfp will have a few words with you!!!! lol.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

I just went HELLA desi up in here lol. 









@mjn_the_enfp this is the poll's attitude towards India lol.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Coconut Meat said:


> I voted Chile, but I'm reneging that (typical scatterbrained Ne-dom :tongue. I want to go back to Argentina. I love exploring and landscape photography, and Argentina has it all:
> -An incredible waterfall (Iguazu Falls...most of it is in Brazil);
> -Desert and salt flats;
> -Temperate and tropical rainforest;
> ...


The whole continent of South America is very beautiful and i want definitely to explore that. Chile is also my favourite followed by Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru and Argentina. But i want to visit them all, and i'm probably going to visit Bolovia as well (Titicacalake) and Uruguay (more advanced country in S-Am.). Venezuela has beautiful nature too. Only countries that are less beautiful in my opinion are Paraguay and the countries to the north Suriname & French-Guyana.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I want to go to Ireland. 

I was always wanted to go there. At one point, I even wanted to be Irish.


----------



## stitcherupper (Feb 29, 2016)

1. Spain - I'm my best self in that country. I plan to move there either by the end of the year or next year.
2. Italy - Life has this grand old movie and unpolluted feeling there. My experience was that people focus on previous, pre-tech ways of living.
3. England - Well, I'd move to London. I dig the food scene and the cool vibes. Lots of culture there. 
4. France - I hated living in France because of the bureaucracy, but I'd give it another (brief) shot because it's pretty.
5. Canada - This was actually my no.1 dream country for a good 10 years. The cold and its natural landscape appeal to me big time.
6. USA - Life seems pretty loud over there. Its pop culture has fascinated me from time to time. Hawaii would be my first pick though.
7. Latin America - I think I would blend in with the people there. A lot of people think I'm Latina on first glance, haha.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I know you are Belgian. I just felt more relaxed there than I do here. The pace is comfortable. People worry about different things than they do here. The history, food, art, music, everything just seems to be more intellectually stimulating for me.


I made a mistake about the friend. I'm now thinking ISTP 972 because i noticed he has great S-use. I'm not completely myself with him because i know he would find me strange (he already thinks i'm strange). However he has some future plans: i'm going to do that, in 3 weeks i'm going to move to another city (i don't know what i'm going to rent, we will see.. ). He also thought to live together with me in a house. But i don't think it would be something for me.

@Despotic Ocelot It was option 22. I was going to add The Alps, followed by India and South Korea. But there are too less poll options. Sorry. I added Panama because i thought a lot of Americans travel to that country, but that was probably wrong.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Carpentet810 said:


> Good places to visit that would love tourist dollars.
> 
> Sudan
> Belgian Congo
> ...


You forget to add Brussels to your list. However Belgian Congo could be an eufemism for Brussels :laughing:


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Not a socialist one.


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

SpectrumOfThought said:


> Not a socialist one.


Yeah, that's right. I want to visit a country where the citizens have the right to be poor.

EII -Fi, Dope azz ENFJ, Sexy and I knowz it


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

If I could- there's no doubt I would be living somewhere on this map.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

I fell in love with Peru when I visited, not with the nature but rather with the people themselves. Everyone is so open and friendly, and I love how whenever you go outside there are tons of people in parks and cafes, in my entire time there I didn't see a single person wearing headphones in public, everyone is always ready to talk or chat. I love it. I wish the United States had such an open, trusting culture


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, I already live in my dream country, which I'm thrilled to see on the list roud:

If I had to say which country I'm more excited to visit, I'd say probably Japan
.
If I had to leave my own country and live permanently in another one, I think I'd choose the USA (although I do find problematic some issues like the health system, education, public transportation...) but it should be an English speaking country. Australia and NZ I bet are gorgeous, but I'd feel a bit isoleted. The UK would be the closest, but it's just too humid for me lol Actually, I wouldn't mind living in the UK, but I'd prefer to live in the USA just because it's so huge that you have a great variety of places to choose from (sunnier, windier, colder, warmer, lakes, forest, desert...)


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Imma also list all the countries I want to visit the most


1) Colombia
2) Brazil
3) Argentina
4) Thailand
5) Mexico
6) France
7) Dominican Republic
8) Cambodia
9) Japan
10) Georgia
11) Hungary
12) Philippines
13) Paraguay
14) Malta
15) Canada
16) Slovenia
17) Poland
18) Uruguay
19) South Korea
20) Taiwan


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

Denmark.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

The USA (where I was born and currently live) isn't too bad overall but it's not perfect and the direction we're going is crappy and will exponentially get more crappy if a Republican wins the White House and congress holds Republican majorities. I have considered moving to Canada and do enjoy it every time I go up there so I voted Canada because it seems like a lot more logical place to be, while at the same time having some of the qualities that makes the US great.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> No India? _No_ India?
> 
> The place with the oldest civilization (Indus Valley Civilization), oldest religion (Hinduism), and another one of the world's 5 religions by members (Buddhism), the concepts of Karma, Reincarnation and Avatars (all of which the western world nicked), not to mention the body art of Henna, and the practice of Yoga, also finding it's way into popular culture... the ground zero for vast empires such as the Gupta Empire and the Mughal Empire... innumerable contributions to the sciences, chiefly the Classical Period of Indian Mathematics (400 AD - 1600 AD), Aryabhata's decimal number system, Brahmagupta's introduction of zero, and Virahanka discovering the Fibonacci Sequence LONG before Fibonacci himself... the place that revolutionized the use of iron... where cashmere wool, the celestial globe, calico textile, *and* the first demonstration of radio waves for communication came from .... the home of one of the 7 wonders of the world (Taj Mahal), and other monuments such as the Pillars of Ashoka, the Mahabhodi Temple, and the Varanasi Ghats... one of history's greatest poets (Rabindra Nath Tagore)... Deepak Chopra (need I say more?)... the place with a film industry 10 times bigger than Hollywood (Bollywood), and the 2008 Oscar winner for Best Picture (Slumdog Millionaire)
> 
> ...


Yes, yes you did go hella desi lol. Frankly speaking (this might break your heart and whatnot) but I'm not as 'patriotic' to my country as Indians normally are....the things you listed are amazing (not that I didn't already know about it though) so the thought that people would _ actually want _ to live in India kinda escapes my understanding, probably because I've lived here since, like forever. So I wouldn't exactly blame the guy who created the poll, you cant seriously exactly expect him to include all 196 countries in the poll lol. 

Sticking more to the thread topic, its been a dream of mine to live in London, or even the smaller towns of England. The Swiss Alps have fascinated me too. So basically, kudos to Europe on my behalf!


----------



## Cascadia (Mar 3, 2016)

Ecotopia. Oh wait, I already live there. :butterfly:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm fond of Scandinavian countries.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

There's really no country on Earth that I like. 

*USA* is too controlled, too harsh, government has way too much power, full of weird customs, too proud etc. The scenery is awesome though.

*UK* is just ugly. The politics are meh also.

*Finland: *I live in Finland. It's boring as hell, only flat forest. People are total ********, very similar to rural US south, patriotic, often religious gun-nutters. Politicians are idiots. I always have found their attitudes very rigid. Taxes are just nuts and stuff is super expensive. Regulations on hardware/cars etc. are nuts. Weather is cold. 

*Estonia:* I'm half Estonian. Flat forest as well, okay, not so bad, but weather sucks and nothing to see either.

*Norway:* Mountains, mountains, mountains. Boring. Taxes are unbearable.

*Japan:* The honor code... Can't do that. 

Ahh, I give up. Australia or Canada are maybe ok. Dunno.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

To be honest anything unlike my native Venezuela (I love the landscapes though... too bad everyone litters and kills them). I voted Canadah because I like the cold .w., but Chilean Patagonia would work too.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

1. Australia
2. NZ 

Because of the climate, the nature (I think NZ takes the lead when it comes to nature though), the people and the wildlife


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Note that I am focusing ont the landscape, the climate or the culture rather than the economic or political situation (no paricular order)

Scotland, especially the highlands for its gorgeous landscape and their accent.

The Fiji islands because, well do I even need to explain? Heaven on earth I say.

Iceland for its breathtaking apocaliptic sceneries, even tho I don’t plan to live right next a geyser :laughing:.

Spain for the warm and generous people, and the rich culture History left there visible in everyday life.

Australia for the wild life and their beaches.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Denmark.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I like windmills, potatoes and bicycles, so... :idunno:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

The United Trumps of Trumpica :laughing:


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Ehh my family in Canada never complains about anything. Let's go with that.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Currently living in Norway. Don't think I could ever live outside of Europe permanently. Maybe in Canada for some years, but never permanently. Norway or Iceland is preferable. Iceland is basically Norway, but more isolated, less mountains, less forest and less hours of daylight.


----------



## Corvine (Jul 14, 2015)

I. USA
II. UK
III. Finland
IV. Japan
V. Canada
VI. Iceland
VII. Australia
VIII. Switzerland
VIX. Netherlands
X. New Zealand


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Japan.


----------



## feistyfay (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh I just can't get enough of London and UK as a whole...


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted the USA but equally Canada would be my dream country.


----------

